# Anyone fished the Nipple since Hurricane?



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like clean water out by the Nipple / 131 hole with some serious westbound current. Anyone fish it since the Hurricane?


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Had the same question... Water looks pretty good and tomorrow looks like the only day for the weekend. May go see what's out there ourselves.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

I really want to go tomorrow but have no crew available...water looks blue!


----------



## jwmd2010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Trolled the nipple to the elbow for 5-6 hours yesterday and didn't get one bite. Water was nice and blue with some flying fish just nothing biting while we were there. 

Hope you guys have better luck!


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll chime in with an offshore report about the fishing conditions earlier this week. I went to the city rigs from Ft Morgan, Asgard, Ocean Blackhawk & Ram Powell only to find a very few BFT. It's like the fish were not home everywhere. The water was clear blue with lots of flying fish. We started the trip late afternoon on Tue and came back Wed afternoon. I have to believe that the fishing was probably the same everywhere offshore. Never seen it so devoid of fish, but I guess the storm really did a number. The forecast for the weekend and the week following offshore is snotty, but a cold front coming in next week should get things moving. Tight Lines!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Wednesday Nipple/131*

We trolled around the Nipple and 131 for about five hours on Wednesday. Green not all that clear water. Trolling over the edge with 7 lures and a teaser rig out. Something pulled drag with a swirl on the short starboard corner wahoo lure. Then the long jet feather went off. Then lots of splash on the squid chain on starboard long outrigger pulling it out of the outrigger. Got the center jet pulled in with a large bonito. Who knows what the other hits were. Very large splash on the squid chain with imagined bill!! Some ballyhoo bit off without pulling drag or out of outrigger. Trolled along a rip line for a few miles along the edge of the Nipple. Area with the most bait. Some weed but not alot. Nothing.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

****** got you. can't ever trust him...


----------



## tripau3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Fished the edge/nipple/131 all day yesterday and didn't catch a single fish, one wahoo hit but that was all.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fished that way Wed. Found some pretty nice water about 10nm sse of the nipple. No life, not a hit. Tried deep dropping, even with my ipilot down 5lbs of lead barely did the job, current was ripping. Only one fish deep dropping, a tile fish. It was DEAD.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Boys and friends home for fall brake so we headed out a little later getting to the nipple about 10. Trolled south and found some decent blue water. ****** missed the hook twice. Kept heading southeast and found a spot where it looked like a line was trying to form and pick up a decent wahoo. Tons and tons of flyers out there - more than usual it seemed. Not the best catching day but still had a great time!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice hooter!


----------

